# Mehrer Prozesse killen



## Thomas Darimont (22. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Wie an ich unter Linux mehrere Prozesse gleichzeitig beenden?

Wenn ich eingebe: ps -A | grep java 
bekomme ich eine Auflistung der Art(gekürzt):

153 java
13 java
5565 java
16541 java
46 java
1316 java
156 java
4768 java

...
(Die Zahlen sllen die Prozess ID's sein) ...

jetzt muss ich immer hingehen und 
kill 153
kill 13 
kill 5565

... geht das nicht auch mit einem schönen Shellbefehl ?

irgendwas wie ps -A | grep java | kill ...?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen ...

Gruss Tom


----------



## JohannesR (22. Juni 2003)

```
killall java
```
 sollte es tun.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Juni 2003)

Servus!

Thx funzt!

Gruss Tom


----------

